# Hello from a rodent lover



## Pegasus (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a rodent lover and currently a cavy addict. I have kept cavies on and off for ten years (the off years were definitely the hardest hehe) and have always longed to keep other rodents, with mice and rats being at the top of list.

I've never owned mice before, but stumbled across this site while researching them, as I'm hoping to own mice sometime in the near future and when I feel confident that the care that I'm providing is good enough and my knowledge of mouse genetics is broad enough I may start breeding.

So sorry in advance for all the silly questions :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there,

You're in the right place!

:welcomeany


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya 
welcome to the forum x


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the greetings, it's nice to be here.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Pegasus (I like your username!), welcome to the forums! The only silly question is a question not asked! :lol:


----------

